

New Language for Programming in Parallel - ekm
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/38149/?ref=rss&a=f

======
stephth
Development and code examples of ParaSail:

<http://parasail-programming-language.blogspot.com/>

------
wccrawford
Is it too much to provide a link to a project page or download? I've found the
blog, forum, and examples and still haven't managed to find out how I can
actually try this thing.

I'm interested, but only if I can actually try it. Yes, I know it's early and
likely will change. That's fine, for my experimentation purposes.

------
Jach
Can anyone give a tl;dr summary of what this brings to the table that
languages like, say, Erlang (or even Verilog/VHDL if you want to go down that
far and specific) don't have?

~~~
smcj
It is more like C/C++.

------
sttaft
A prototype compiler will be released in the next month or so. It will be
announced on the ParaSail blog and the ParaSail google group. -Tuck

